# Sign to stop chinese treats.



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Dog Food Advisor | Chinese Jerky Treats Petition


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, Theresa! It makes me sick to my stomach knowing these treats are still being made and SOLD.... >.<


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What's worse, is people are still buying them!! I check everything I buy to make sure it is not made in China. In fact, most of their treats I make. Bully sticks, I wont buy if they are made in China.

People need to start ready labels. But some products don't say where they are made, but where they are distributed from!!aarghh! If I can't see made in USA for edibles, I won't buy it!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Your welcome. I only get Amberleah lou lou treats from Kim her Holistic and she loves them.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I had to go to 3 stores before I could find chewies NOT made in china. I worry about getting toys for my Grand baby that may be made in China since Chloe will chew on everything.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Signed it! Now I don't buy treats if they're not made in the Canada/US.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

For those looking for treats not made in China and for those that do not have a DogGone Natural like I do. Here are a few options:

Petco-
Fruitables Skinny Minis Soft & Chewy Dog Treats at PETCO

Halo Healthsome Well-Being Chicken & Cheese Dog Treats at PETCO

Merrick Wizzlers Beef Dog Treats at PETCO

5-Star Promises - Our Mission | Merrick Premium Natural Dog & Cat Food

PureBites - Home


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Signed!
Its the first thing I look for whenever I pick up a toy or treat


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Signed as well. It's horrible they keep those on the shelves!


----------

